
Chinese crypto users lost a $20k per capita in scams last year - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/16324/chinese-crypto-users-lost-a-massive-20k-per-capita-in-scams-last-year
======
max_
>Men were more likely to be deceived, accounting for 66.9% of total reports.
However, women and the elderly suffered more in per capita losses.

